# Midseason edit / picz



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's my midseason edit so far. Tell me what else I need (other than more jumps and pipe...working on filming that)

https://vimeo.com/59368359

and here's some shots from yesterday.


Ryan Gormley - Blunt to Fakie by CaP17A, on Flickr


Ryan Gormley - Indy to Fakie by CaP17A, on Flickr


David McCarthy - Frontside Air by CaP17A, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

having a foot out and riding a rail would cause me to piss myself, nice work.


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job so far. Nice rail work.
I've tried smaller boxes and rails a bit last season never really got the hang of it. I built a small rail to practice on over the summer and thought I had it down. I could ollie on to the rail and balance and 180 off in my basement. when it came to actually doing it on the mountain...totally different feel. Though I don't think the training was a bad idea just need to practice more on the real thing.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazing bro. That was rather sick. What you film with?


----------

